# Grubhub Mornings?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I started my GH shift @10:40 am yesterday and got an order right away. Today I got one at 10:30 (rejected far and no tip). The earliest shifts I see in the schedule start at 11 am. Has anyone gotten a ping earlier? If so how early? Just curious because some days I work mornings and pings are hard to come by on UE and PM. DD is pretty consistent in the mornings but its not always easy to get on schedule.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

It's kind of weird that they don't want you to work outside your block but they still accept orders when no blocks are scheduled. In my region the only scheduled blocks are 11-11.

It seems like they also accept orders shortly before restaurants open.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The order I got this morning was from IHOP and I think they are open 24 hours. Im going to turn on GH next time Im out in the morning and see what happens


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I started my GH shift @10:40 am yesterday and got an order right away. Today I got one at 10:30 (rejected far and no tip). The earliest shifts I see in the schedule start at 11 am. Has anyone gotten a ping earlier? If so how early? Just curious because some days I work mornings and pings are hard to come by on UE and PM. DD is pretty consistent in the mornings but its not always easy to get on schedule.


How do you see the tip on GH before accepting order?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Where I am, blocks can start at 10:30. I don't find mornings to be good at either GH or UE. I wonder why?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> How do you see the tip on GH before accepting order?


Go to the customer info tab underneath the restaurant info tab. Once you hit the customer tab scroll down and you'll see the amount of the tip. That pretty much determines if I'm going to take the order or have it reassigned.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Where I am, blocks can start at 10:30. I don't find mornings to be good at either GH or UE. I wonder why?


UE deals with a lot more places that are open in the mornings. McDs, latino places, cafes and IHOP. Def slower in the mornings but you can get a dcent amount of pings depending on the location. IHOP is the only place Ive gotten a morning order from GH so far.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd have to look but I believe I've had a 9:30 ping with GrubHub

I've taken every delivery that's come my way but I have missed two. One time I already had two orders in my car and a third one came up and I just happened to not hear the cowbell. Then the other day I was waiting at a restaurant for two deliveries it was noisy everyone's phone with making noise the baseball game was on and missed the cowbell. My rating is premiere.

I've gotten tips cash tips from 2 deliveries that didn't have a tip on it. I've also been given $10 tips simply because the food was there so fast.

Do yourself a favor and don't reject orders. I don't work for GrubHub the company but everything you do gets held against you. You may find yourself in a very low class simply because you rejected too many orders.

It prevents me from asking for my $8.61

I work mornings when it's offered. Simply because I deliver Chicken and Waffles at night. I prefer the daytime hours.

Chicken and Waffles called I have delivery. This restaurant lets me sit at home naked watching pornos and they call me when a delivery comes up. Of course I don't watch pornos


----------

